# New questions about Fog Hurricane 1300?



## n0need4one (Sep 7, 2010)

Well hi, i have been searching for this info but have not had any luck to find the answer, So i recently purchased the hurricane 1300 and im happy about it BUT, i have a simple question to anyone owning this model, When i press the red button on the back of the machine (manual fog output) of course fog comes out but for only 13 seconds then the fog output dies for about a second, Then more fog for about 2 seconds and if I leave the button pressed it will just be doing short puffs of about 2 to 4 seconds untill i let go. I dont know if this is normal but i just taught that leaving the button pressed meant continouos output of fog with no delays or interruptions. Any input on this, anyone???


----------



## u46221 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just bought one myself when I get it I will repost and tell you my findings


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

The 1300 is not continuous. I get about the same amount of duration from my 1300.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

That sounds like normal behavior for any fogger. Unless it's a continuous fogger, the heater cools down after a short time and shuts off the pump. The short bursts you see are just residual fluid in the heater puffing out.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

sounds normal to me


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

How much do continuous foggers cost? I assume they're expensive, priced for SFX and dance clubs and such.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

They look to start about $225.


----------



## n0need4one (Sep 7, 2010)

Otaku said:


> That sounds like normal behavior for any fogger. Unless it's a continuous fogger, the heater cools down after a short time and shuts off the pump. The short bursts you see are just residual fluid in the heater puffing out.


Thanks thats the same answer i got from a chauvet customer service rep after many reps had told me that they were not familiar with the cycle output of that particular machine (go figure) but he said that it should be from 20 to 30 seconds before it dies so ill retry it tonight and let you guys know my results tomorrow, anyways im really happy  with the hurricane 1300 is a great fogger


----------



## u46221 (Aug 30, 2010)

I am getting about a 25 to 30 second burst and then a reheat. The reheat time about 10 to 15 seconds. The test was done at 60 degrees with a 5 to 10 mph wind.


----------



## n0need4one (Sep 7, 2010)

well i tested today after reading your post and indeed i got about 30 seconds lowest i got was about 23 with lower wait time between burst for reheat the temperature was 85 and well not sure about wind speed but im happy with the outcome i was able to cover my front yard with no problem with just one long burst


----------

